# What would YOU do?



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Here is the situation. My "friend" has a dog that she rescued from an abandoned house when he was around 3 months old or so. He is what I would guess to be an American Bulldog/Lab/Dane mix, or some such. He's a very large dog, and is now about 3 years old, very sweet.

The problem is that he lives on her carport, tied with a tie-out cable attached to a choke chain. There is an old blanket there for him, and a dog house which he can't even fit into. He is tied up nearly 24/7. Meanwhile, she has a little beagle/chi mix that lives inside the house with her and which receives all of her attention. It really makes me angry.

I had to take her home the other day and when I saw poor Lucky (ironic, isn't it?) outside, I was horrified at his appearance. His hips are pretty bony, he smelled to high heaven, and was super oily/greasy - I felt like I had just been out at the horse pasture after petting him for 30 seconds. The dog should be about 130lbs but I'd guess right now he's somewhere around 100/110, who knows. 

I've expressed my feelings on this with her but she just doesn't get it. She "loves" this dog. Yet the poor thing never gets any social interaction and he has to stay outside all the time. I cautioned her against using a choke chain and she said he slips/chews all other collars. She has been talking for a while of getting a fence so he can at least have the back yard to play in, but I doubt that will happen.

In our county, there is no tether law. So calling A/C isn't going to help. I've considered just going over and taking him, but what would I do with him? The lady that runs our local shelter is a good friend, but his adoptability isn't very high due to his size and age, so I don't know that she can be of much help either. I've been quietly just asking around to anyone I know that might want a dog or that I know is involved in rescue, because I feel like if I found him a good home she'd be willing to give him up. I can't take him myself. 

How would you handle this situation? Or would you just stay out of it an leave it alone? I just feel so bad for the dog. He is really sweet and a handsome boy. He gets along with her cats and her little dog but otherwise I'm not sure how dog friendly he is overall. Would you just continue to quietly find a new home? I want to help this guy but not sure it's within my means to do so.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Quietly finding him a new home if she won't give him up is not going to get you very far, except possibly an arrest record if she believes you have taken him or sees him around or anyone let's it slip that you have him. Definitely could get any person or rescue that takes him into all kinds of trouble. Not a good plan - at all. 

My solution would be to offer to do things with him - like walk him, bathe him, teach him, get him a toy or three - and continue to try to convince her to give him up/maybe offer her money. Once she's agreed to THAT, if she agrees to that, look for a new home.

But if you try to remove him from a situation which isn't illegal to start with, you're going to wind up in hot water, she's going to have the dog back and you're going to have lost the ability to help him at all because like HECK she will let you near the dog again.


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh no, I probably wasn't clear. I said I had considered taking him but trust me - I would NEVER do that just on my own. I'm not a thief! So no worries there... it's just tempting, is all, to think of "saving" him that way. Her nosy neighbor would rat me out in a heartbeat anyway since she knows what I drive.  

I do actually walk him occasionally, and he's really good on-leash. I also send treats home with her for him - bigger ones that I know the small dog wouldn't be able to use. I sometimes convince her to bring him to our office for a visit, which he always enjoys, and another friend and I sort of badger her into taking him on walks around town sometimes but she's not at all consistent and sometimes I think she lies about walking him when she hasn't.

I worry about his physical health, being on concrete all day and being so large. He can only go about 20' so there is sh*** everywhere in the immediate vicinity which she never picks up so the smell hits you in the face.

I do think, though, that if I found someone that would be willing to take him, she'd consider it. I feel like she knows he isn't living a good life right now. But IMO, there is no reason he should be staying outside. She just says "he's so big" and that he takes up all the space in her house and takes up the whole bed when she lets him in, so she just stopped doing it. And when she talks about her other little dog constantly and how good she is, and blah blah blah it makes me so sad for poor Lucky who she never talks about anymore, probably because she knows how I feel about it. I feel stuck - I want to help, but not sure of the best way to go about it other than just keep sending pics to friends that may want dogs.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

I would make a call to AC and not give them details, but ask them for advice or if there's anything they can do. They could potentially show up at her house if they received a report of an animal in poor condition, which it sounds like he is. While they won't be able to seize him at that point, their visit may prompt her to realize that the dog's situation isn't a good one. They may also be willing to do repeated 'wellness checks' on the dog.


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Hmm... I might call for a wellness check. Great idea, thanks Hiraeth.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

No problem! Having authorities on her doorstep may be that reality check she needs to realize that her dog's situation is really not ideal. And then hopefully you can apply the pressure on her to surrender the dog to a no-kill rescue.


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Now whether or not the authorities can even approach the house while he's tied out is questionable... 

My cousin runs a rescue and would love to take him, but he also JUST had a baby and between that and the dogs he already has, he just can't take on anymore. I will just keep trying I guess.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

How about buying her a larger dog house and a nice weatherproof crate pad?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

There are groups that work with people who have dogs on chains to help them build fences and suitably sized dog houses. I think Canyx worked with a group like that for awhile in the southeast, she might have some contacts.

While it doesn't solve the emotional neglect issue, a safely fenced yard with space to move around and get off concrete is going to be helpful to his health and at least to a small degree, his mental state. It takes away the risk of the choke chain and it makes him less vulnerable to being attacked by other dogs or wild animals

A raised bed like a Kuranda would be weather resistant and get him up off the concrete. I bought a K & H pet cot for only about $40 which is rated to 200 lbs. Definitely very strong, I tested it myself by sitting and laying on it.

If, in 6 months from now or whatever, she decides to give him up to a rescue or another owner, by keeping him healthy and safe in the meantime it will up his chances of adaptability.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Being underweight and without adequate shelter (too small of a doghouse) would be enough to have AC go out there in many places. Calling them just to see wouldn't hurt. That's what I would do as a first step.

In my experience, it seems like when a friend or family member tells someone their choice is not ideal they are more resistant to advice....They nod and say thanks and whatnot, but they don't really listen. If she hasn't listened to you over the 3 years she has had this dog, then I doubt she will listen now. I don't know if preserving your friendship with this person is important to you, but if it is then I would proceed quietly with contacting authorities first, then maybe some rescues to see if they can attempt to convince your friend to either improve the dog's living conditions or surrender the animal.

If you are not particularly concerned with preserving the friendship, I would just be blunt and not worry too much about stepping on toes. Do what you feel is necessary within the confines of the law so you don't get in trouble.


----------



## prairiefire (Jun 24, 2016)

If she leaves the poop laying around him you can also try contacting the Dept of Health. Piles of poop is a health hazard for the neighborhood.

I honestly wouldn't consider this person my friend. I've dumped people for their abusive and neglectful treatment of animals. I don't regret not having those kind of people in my life. Frankly, this woman didn't "rescue" this dog. Rescue involves getting a dog into a better situation than the one they are in. The only difference for him between the abandoned house and his current situation is food. He has still been effectively abandoned.


----------

